# FW planted 10gal with 13w.6500k day time bulbs debating co2 or no c02?



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay so this is my first planted tank,its a 10gal FW with heater filter,bioballs,decor,gravel sand and peat moss at the bottom.I also just recently got some iron from beaslbob. My question is,since i have peat moss and the iron in the tablets(but shaking tablets in bottle of water dissolves them) should I have to put in c02? If i gotta will i be able to keep my lid on as that is the only light fixture i have.Also if I had too i was gonna go DIY.using the yeast method.

thanks so much for your help.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

FWIW what I sent was a few ferris gluconate tablets and a 12 oz coke bottle with a single tablet inside. Jen you only disolve 1 tablet in the bottle at a time. Then dose a capful each week. When that is used up you put another tablet in there is add water again. (got the impression you may have thought I wanted you to put more than one tablet in the bottle at a time).

Jen know I don't think co2 is required.

What you guys and gals think?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Required? No. Want to see your plants take off like you've never seen before....add it anyway. The great thing about a DIY system is it usually cost less than $20 and easy to remove if you don't like it.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

CO2 won't hurt anything unless you screw it up by accidentally overdosing or overfilling the reaction chamber and dumping some yeast mixture into the tank, but both instances are rare if you go about it correctly. The only other thing to consider is that you may cause an algae outbreak, but again that is not common with a DIY setup because of its relative inefficiency.

Your light should suffice - I'm just setting up a 10 gallon with a 17W T8 over the tank, and I'm planning on doing DIY in that tank as well, so we both shall see.


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

hmm thanks guys i'm still debating and i gotta see if we have yeast to begin with,if not what other products can you make c02 with?also my recent light guard just broke off both sides and with my airstone its splashing water on my bulbs and going through the bulb to the bottom where its screwed.what cheap things can i get to protect it.as of now i have the airstone off so it dont short out my new bulbs...please help..


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jen13189 said:


> hmm thanks guys i'm still debating and i gotta see if we have yeast to begin with,if not what other products can you make c02 with?also *my recent light guard just broke off both sides and with my airstone its splashing water on my bulbs and going through the bulb to the bottom where its screwed.*what cheap things can i get to protect it.as of now i have the airstone off so it dont short out my new bulbs...please help..


A very good reason for not using filters and air stones.


thanks for feedback and I can certainly see how that would happen *old dude


my .02


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

i might just take the airstone out and move the plants where the airstone is,but the danios seem to like the bubbles a lot,idk what to do xD I'm stuck.and i'm also just debating about putting the xmass moss in the 5gal for now so it doesnt clog my filter intake.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

if you have too and have the money Lowes can cut a piece of glass to fit the top. You do have to the dimensions for them tho.


----------

